
What Is CRO (Conversion Rate Optimization)? - narmadatech
https://narmadatech.blogspot.com/2018/10/what-is-cro-conversion-rate-optimization.html
======
BlackDinosaur
I think there's a lot of missing from the article. It's very basic while
conversion rate optimization is a very difficult process as there are many
small things involved. Of course, a lot depends on your product and website
too

